# Century Gothic - Start new thread test?



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

Does Century Gothic work in the post window when starting a new thread?

Seems to work okay for me.

You have to select it from the drop-down before you start typing out your post though, as the default font is Verdana.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> *Does Century Gothic work* in the post window when starting a new thread?
> 
> Seems to work okay for me.
> 
> ...



Shaun - it works in the sense you mean, but it really doesn't _work _in the more important sense...


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

Claudine, Feedback is most definitely _not_ a place where one should be oblique!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (28 Sep 2010)

Sorry! I just meant it's a bit of a font crime. Especially the question marks...


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

theclaud said:


> Sorry! I just meant it's a bit of a font crime. Especially the question marks...



Sorry too, I was being a bit silly and didn't mean anything by it.  

I agree about the question mark too ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> Sorry too, I was being a bit silly *and didn't mean anything by it*.
> 
> I agree about the question mark too ...
> 
> ...



One gets used to having one's knuckles gently rapped...


----------

